# Sand..... Sharks....slots and specks



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Did a little surf fishing around dauphin island this past week-end on fri and sat with my son and best friend clint. We caught white trout, small drum, slot reds, speckled trout and different types crabs and RELEASED sharks. We caught most on different sizes of mullet. BIGGEST SPECK was 26 1/2 inches. A few pics..:shifty:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice work my man. Good to hear they were biting over there as well.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

damn nice trout


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice Spec! Do you normally catch sharks in that size near Dauphin Island? Just curious because I have seen more sharks this year than I ever remember.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cute little bull shark pups.


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Tell you the truth, it been odd year, surf fishing....alot of really really big sharks...everywhere! But That my 7th... Over 26 inches or better this year... Been trying to catch a speck over 10 lbs for the last two years...my fishing HOLY GRAILZ


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Beast of a spec


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

VERY nice speck!
Sure miss that old pier ;-)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Very nice! little man doesn't fear the shark at all !! must have got him started really early lol thanks for the post :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

